# My tremors getting worse :(



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok, so for as long as i can remember I've had a twitch in my hands. It's normal in my dads side of the family, I also inherited my tintinitus from that side, but I've been on ritalyn for ages and that sometimes causes twitches. The thing is it's getting worse, it used to be unnoticeable and if I focused on something it stopped, for example painting. Now I can barely stop it, which is bad since I want to go into art and photography. I can barely hold my phone sometimes to show someone a picture without supporting my arm. Its fine with some of my animals, my horse we put on a softer bit so she can't feel it as much but other than that it really wouldn't affect her at all and my dogs are fine, its hard to hurt a dog when he's the size of a bear. But its affecting my ratties, I'll try stroke them softly and the twitch means I sometimes go a bit harder than I mean to and inconsistently, so hard then soft and then hard again. It doesn't hurt them I don't think, but I'm still scared I will hurt them, they look so fragile sometimes. I hate this thing, I wish I never had it. It makes life more difficult than I would have thought. And no one really cares, if I try talk about it they go off about something they have and how much worse it is. I don't even know if this is in the right category. Oh well, its kind of a rant.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you looked into other drugs? If it's a side effect of the ritalin then you might have to try something else. Shaking hands is making your life worse, right? 
Also if people don't want to listen, they're not very nice people. A good person will listen to your problem without interjecting how their life is worse than yours.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I have mixed bipolar disorder and I've been on lithium for almost four years now. Every time they up my dose my hand tremble and shake and it gets worse each time it's raised. Unfortunately there's nothing I can do about it; I'm happy on the lithium because it reins in my otherwise hectic moods. I refuse to go off my meds because the last time I ran out of them I ended up staying in a mental health ward for 6 days (I didn't have the money to have them filled :/ ) I can live with the shaky and trembling hands for now, partly because I don't have a choice. 
I understand what you're going through. Holding my phone, taking pictures, petting my girls, I can't control the tremble. I'm wary of petting small animals or babies because I can't control how hard I pet them, I do try though. You're definitely not alone though.


----------



## LittleFuzzBalls (Apr 21, 2014)

I would suggest you fight to get the right diagnosis and medicine. I have had to fight for my diagnosis, especially since I am under 18. When they finally diagnosed me, they found out it was lupus. After 4 years of searching, it wasn't what I wanted, but at least it has a name.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

You really need a diagnosis (ora rediagnosis) from a physician - you may need an adjustment of your medication, or a different med - It's often a balance between meds and symptoms - hopefully you can find one that stops or really reduces the twitching


----------

